# Fox 32 F100 for dirt jumping and street?



## urbanfreerider (Aug 13, 2007)

I am wanting to get a lighter all around better fork to help with 4x and generaly lose about 3 pounds. But will the Fox 32 F100 work for street and DJ, I mean, will it be as strong or stronger as the DJ3?

Thanks.


----------



## the_godfather (Jan 19, 2007)

for the 50ft+ gaps that you do - no it wont hold up.
just stick with what you got


----------



## bbrz4 (Jun 12, 2007)

What you mean will it be stronger than you...

...oh wait your NOOBjumper 3

sorry

Too expensive i reckon


----------



## Vinny A (Oct 8, 2006)

Why dont you find out for yourself see what happens when you put a 3 pound XC fork on your bike.

Fvcking dumbass


----------



## jamesdc (Oct 31, 2005)

I thought i said you need to learn how to ride first, dont up grade your bike when you cant ride it, even better udea, sell the p.2 and get a mongoose from toys'r'us


----------



## PLURPIMPIN (Nov 3, 2005)

jamesdc said:


> I thought i said you need to learn how to ride first, dont up grade your bike when you cant ride it, even better udea, sell the p.2 and get a mongoose from toys'r'us


now let's not get crazy here... mongoose is too nice, i'm thinking a nice NEXT


----------



## Jiffycake (Sep 22, 2005)

During my job a couple weeks ago we were working at this wealthy peoples house. So we're just doing our stuff and the 16 year old kid comes bouncing out of the shed with a NEXT bike thinking he is tough **** and that his bike is awesome. It was hilarious every time he pedaled he would start bouncing.. I guess he thought that was good or something lmao. 

You would think a family with such wealth would at least get decent bicycles. I found out the next day working there that their whole family had NEXT bikes of different styles, it was pretty horrible. I'm thinking the dad is just really cheap and he bought them for the whole family at once. I came to this conclusion when the homeowner refused to pay the bill for the fire exit we built at his house (He finished his basement without a building permit - dumbass.. and he can't sell the home without at least 2 exits)

oh well.

PS: wtf is 4x?


----------



## Vinny A (Oct 8, 2006)

4x is 4 cross and its a type of racing, search Brian Lopes on youtube one of the greatest 4x racers ever.


----------



## Joules (Oct 12, 2005)

better riders than anyone on here use them for 4x. Look for some pix of Jared Graves bikes for example.

Take that for what it's worth - guys like that don't buy parts, so stuff doesn't have to last. Personally I don't think it's worth it for a qr fork that isn't really significantly lighter than some T/As and costs a fortune. 
disclaimer: I really don't care for fox.


----------



## urbanfreerider (Aug 13, 2007)

I was just asking becuse I can get a sweet deal on it from a buddy I know at the bike shop. he wants to get rid of it for the 08 forks so he said he could get it to me for 300, If I then sold my DJ3 for 100-200 ish bucks it would only cost me 100 bucks. But I don't think is was specificaly desighned for DJ or even street riding. So I was just wondering how it would work out? I mean would i like blow out the damper system or anything?


----------



## Ths.is.insanity (Aug 22, 2007)

The fork would blow up. Your so talented at riding. you should get sponsored by a company man, free stuff. I heard NEXT was looking for pro riders like yourself.


----------



## SamL3227 (May 30, 2004)

well i know a few people that run those and the f80 forks, but they are GOOD riders, they are SMOOTH.

if you think you are smooth, then go buy it and prove to us that you are, or dont complain in a week when u brake it doing a 4 foot drop.


----------



## urbanfreerider (Aug 13, 2007)

I am smooth on 4x with the occasional skidd out and My DJ is smooth too, its just my urban. I don't think I have broken more parts on my bike than riding urban.

What is the most vaulnerable part on the fork for breaking?


----------



## Rover Nick (Jul 13, 2006)

I tend to disagree, or at least in the 4x/MX use. It seems that Rock Shox Revelations and for people with $$$ Fox 32 floats are generally accepted as good 4x forks. Fox F100 are not much more than lightened up 100mm versions of a Fox float, which alot of people race on.


----------



## urbanfreerider (Aug 13, 2007)

Rover Nick said:


> I tend to disagree, or at least in the 4x/MX use. It seems that Rock Shox Revelations and for people with $$$ Fox 32 floats are generally accepted as good 4x forks. Fox F100 are not much more than lightened up 100mm versions of a Fox float, which alot of people race on.


Ya, but I am not just racing...


----------



## Rb (Feb 28, 2007)

Dirtjumper3 said:


> Ya, but I am not just racing...


Btw, how was that 4x race last weekend? You never told me what/where it was... I missed out.


----------



## snaky69 (Mar 8, 2005)

Dirtjumper3 said:


> What is the most vaulnerable part on the fork for breaking?


The lowers, fox is known to have paper thin lowers that break easily compared to other forks. The dampers could lock out. The seals on fox forks are pretty poopy usually, all the fox's I've seen leak from the dust seals.


----------



## BikeSATORI (Mar 20, 2004)

somewhat controversial topic here, and I can see the hate has already erupted.... apparantly from somewhere else that I missed or something, haha...


9mm QR vs. 20mm thru...

lightweight xc forks vs. heavy duty tank dj/street forks

flying low and smooth and somewhat disposable, or bashing, casing, grinding, and just keeping it durable...


choose your poison. 


what's your wallet look like? how about the rest of the build on your rig, will the lightweight fork match up with the rest of your components, or are you mounting Formula One suspension onto an Abrams M1 tank?

Rover Nick has a great point, several pro dj'ers are also running the 32 series, such as Chase... but again, how thick is your wallet and how disposable do you want your parts?
How often do you service or work on your bike?
Do you like to set it and forget it?



it's always a compromise somewhere, strong, light, or cheap, choose two.



what front hub are you currently running, or do you plan on upgrading anytime soon?

a lot of new wave riders have been mounting BMX front hubs onto QR forks and claim to like it better than 20mm thru, but others (myself included) seem to swear by the larger diameter bolt on front axle when suspension is involved.


That said, I have run a Fox Float100rlc on one of my bikes for years, but given that was more of an xc bike that I used to rip through flowy singletrack like it was a bmx track, not for shredding street or massive dj's with it. 
I have an '06 DJ2 slammed to 50mm with a NemPro kit for all of my inner city duties, or if I feel like it, a rigid Rebate.
The fox I had did hold up surprisingly well, but like snaky said, it leaked pretty good until the seals were replaced with Enduro's, and I have seen pics of foxs 32mm stanchion forks with chunks taken out of the thinly casted lowers.. The float32 was fairly stiff, but being qr, I could still feel some squirm (might have been better with a bolt on axle), and I just didn't feel super confident with it on some sections. That said, I also have a Fox 36VAN and it is very stiff and plush, quite the level up from the float100, but also the same weight as my DJ2. 

you ask if the 32 F100 is as strong as a DJ3. No.


----------



## urbanfreerider (Aug 13, 2007)

thanks for the reply, I just found out my friend is getting the same fork so I guess i can just ride it and see how I like it first. I think my DJ3 will be fine for now, no need to hurry and get a new fork, but something I definaltly want to do in the future for losing weight on my bike. It is hard to balance a biek between 4x and street if you know what I mean between lightness and durability.


----------



## -.---.- (Jun 15, 2007)

Maybe you can consider a rigid fork? 

1. They're quite light i guess.
2. They're cheap.
3. They'll teach you to ride smooth as hell.
4. No needing to worry about strength, suspension and all that stuff.
5. Simple: no taking care needed. Except for oiling all the mechanics once every while...
6. You can get them in all lengths and you can even make your own custom tubes to make what you want...(only on rigid forks with 1 crown) like a rigid fork with the same lenght of a 203mm DH fork...lol...a rigid DH fork...


What you want is a good hub and nice spokes.


----------



## -.---.- (Jun 15, 2007)

Oh yeah 1 more thing...

I've heard that some DJ forks (1,2 & 3) have been breaking really easily and stuff. Now all I wanted to know is if thats true. Thanks


----------



## BikeSATORI (Mar 20, 2004)

-.---.- said:


> Oh yeah 1 more thing...
> 
> I've heard that some DJ forks (1,2 & 3) have been breaking really easily and stuff. Now all I wanted to know is if thats true. Thanks


heresay, ridiculous jive man, nothing less...


----------

